# Makita compressor. What am I missing?



## jackhmullen (May 30, 2021)

I picked up a free Makita MAC5200 compressor off of someone because it wasn't working. He said he'd had a crack at it and he thought it was the pressure switch. Compressor is in like-new condition, if the previous owner used it at all its not obvious. He probably could have gotten a warranty claim out of it.
Issue: Turns on, runs for ≈5 seconds, and turns off. 
My process:
First thing I did was check if it was an issue with the pressure switch, I opened the cover on the switch box and put a multimeter on the motor side of the switch. When the motor shut off there was still power running through the switch. No problem there.
It was at this point that I found out it was shutting off because the thermal overload protector was being thrown. This could be from a number of things but the easiest to test was the centrifugal switch. I threw a multimeter on that in continuity mode and started the motor, once the motor got up to speed, continuity was lost. This, I believe, is the proper operation of the switch, cutting power to the start capacitor once it is no longer needed. 
Finally, I tried replacing both the start and run capacitors with brand new ones.
The issue persisted. 
I thought maybe it was an issue with the thermal overload protector itself but was kind of over ordering parts for something that seemed hopeless so, in a hail marry attempt, I bypassed it and ran the compressor without it. I thought I had it solved when it ran for longer than 5 seconds but then when I started to let the smoke out I realized I was wrong. 

If anyone has any other ideas of things to try I'd love to hear them. Or if anyone has a general wiring diagram with start and run capacitors, I'd like to see that, I made no changes but I'd like to confirm that the previous owner didn't move anything around.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

owners manual below
*click here for the owners manual pdf*

there is a phone number for the cs guys on the manual.

with an ohm meter check the plug on the ac cord on the compressor.
report back the ohms.
we are looking at the start ohms.

check the oil it should be 20wt
make sure the air inlet filter is clean
disconnect the air line out of the compressor feeding the tank to the free run motor testing first.

smoke show is not a good sign...
snap some pix of the caps and the caps wiring for us.

and snap some pix of the motor as well.
it may have stuck contacts on the start switch assy inside the motor.
that would be my first guess..
the low UF cap is run the high uf cap is start.


----------

